

RSA: Sir Ken Robinson On Changing Education Paradigms - sthomps
http://blog.sokanu.com/sir-ken-robinson-on-changing-education-paradi

======
Deskie
Ken Robinson is an excellent thinker and innovator. Could listen to his
work/speeches/interviews for hours and the animation on this makes it even
more engaging. Very cool.

------
KentHealy
Fantastic. Thank God we have someone like Sir Robinson to articulate the
deficiencies of conventional education in a way that ignited the passion in
others to challenge the senseless traditions that keep us bound to an
antiquated system of "learning."

